# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Çfarë i shtyn antarët?

## PINK

Ky forum figuron me mijera e qindra antare. Po e verteta eshte se jane vetem nje dore antaresh, qe po aty rrotullohen. Jane te njejten medemek, vetem per arsye te ndryshme nderrojne emrat ose me mire nicknames. E kjo e fundit prape anonim eshte. Po 4 some reason vendosin ti ri-nderrojne dhe ato anonimet ne extra anonime. 

Keto antare :

1.perjashtohen dhe nuk jetojne dot pa forumin, dhe vine e ri-rregjistrohen prape.
2.vuajne nga personalitet e shumta qe posedojn brenda tyre, te llojeve te ndryshme, shy, pervers, i dashuruar, seksi, etc etc, dhe i duhet nga nje emer.
harrojne passet se i kane shume te komplikuara
3.vendosin "te largohen" ne syte e forumit
4.jane retard. 

LOL

----------


## BOKE

Dakord me ty PINK, po pse e hape dy here temen? lol

----------


## PINK

Se nuk me doli  sondazhi right heren e pare. S'lejohej shume fjale te opsionet, pershkrime and details.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Hillirian-zo

Pink 
a bere pyetje?, apo spjegove arsyet.

nese spjegove!, ateher qka te shkruajm ne?

1. Jo eshte genjeshter
2. po eshte e vertet dhe 
3. pyeti Administratoret  ( ti verifikojn IP adresse dhe te jav bojn KICK)


Une jam qe afer 4 vite dhe nuk kam shum postime se nuk me lejon koha te pergjigjem dhe te bej ket analiz se jam i punesuar

----------


## BOKE

> Se nuk me doli  sondazhi right heren e pare. S'lejohej shume fjale te opsionet, pershkrime and details.


Po qe keshtu dakord atehere. lol

Vetem se ke harruar edhe nje pike te 5-te ne sondazh: All of the above.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

Ne fakt kisha dhe pika te tjera , po pertova ti rendis . Kaq will do.   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## s0ni

Pink kush eshte xhelali?...sahere kam lexuar shkrime si "xhelal ti je" per ndonje anetar me emer te ri por i vjeter I guess

----------


## PINK

> Pink kush eshte xhelali?...sahere kam lexuar shkrime si "xhelal ti je" per ndonje anetar me emer te ri por i vjeter I guess


Xhelalin e njeh ai Force Intruderi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## s0ni

> Xhelalin e njeh ai Force Intruderi


Damn ti se njeh, Forca po gerrhet ne kte ore......po vdes nga kureshtja lol

----------


## Lindila

Le te shfaqet ky Xhelali.Nese nuk gerrhet sigurisht!

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

hahahah jan retard lol....un votova qe vendosen te largohen ndaj forumit dhe pastaj vin me nje nick tjeter  :perqeshje:

----------


## EdiR

Te gjitha arsyet si ato qe ke shkruar dhe ato qe ke nenkuptuar. Besoj qe secili e ben per te vene ne loje te tjeret, duke shkruar opinione te ndryshme per nje gje te vetme nga i njejti person.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Xhelalin e njeh ai Force Intruderi


Une votova qe jane retard  :ngerdheshje: 

Sa per Xhelalin, mendimi im eshte qe duhet ta lene forumin direkt ata qe nuk e njohin  :xx: 
Eshte e pafalshme dhe e pajusitifkueshme. Poedhite e tij jane gjigande.

----------


## maryp

pak nga te gjitha ato qe ke vene me lart Pink...

----------


## drague

pink ke harru shqipen??

xhelali jep leksione falas-shqyp

----------


## Marya

te them te drejten as e vras mendjen per kete gje
 se mos do bejme krushqi ketu :perqeshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

Ne rastet ku perjashtohen  "permanent" sju ve faj nese hapin nick name te ri. Por nese hapin 3-4 nick name per te fol me veten pyetje-pergjigje, atehere jan te vonuar menderisht.

----------


## broken_smile

Votova per te treten po te kisha mundesi do votoja per te gjitha..

----------


## s0ni

> Sa per Xhelalin, mendimi im eshte qe duhet ta lene forumin direkt ata qe nuk e njohin 
> Eshte e pafalshme dhe e pajusitifkueshme. Poedhite e tij jane gjigande.



Me shikim te pare mu duk si po edhe ti shkruajtur sebashku LOL

ahh eshte po ai qe kisht hapur temen 'si mund te ndihmoj' si pershendetje ne vend te ckemi?

----------


## Alienated

Une them qe jane retarde  :perqeshje:

----------

